# Cap Punch Down Tool



## vscottcolorado (Sep 24, 2010)

Last year I made a unfinshed oak Punch down tool. An "OaK X" at the bottom of a oak handle attached by a Stainless Steel Screw. Any problem with this as long as I clean and sulfite it after each use?


----------



## fivebk (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't see a problem

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree with Bob, just sanitize it each time. There are some nice metal ones out there that look like a 2.5ft Potato Masher and they are very reasonably priced. Thats what I used on my recent fresh grape project.







Did you get some fresh grapes?


----------



## robie (Sep 24, 2010)

Picked up your fresh grapes, yet?


----------



## fivebk (Sep 24, 2010)

Mike, Can I ask where you got it at. I'm gonna need one sooner or later





BOB


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 24, 2010)

i friend of mine just made me a punch down tool....he got a stainless steel rod and a stainless fry pan from the dump....cut the bottom plate out from the pan to use as the disck...blews some holes in it...and then cut the main rod and welded to the disc...then cut a handle from the same rod and welded...cost ten bucks ( fee from the dump) and 2 bottles of vino

it could have had the holes in the disc smoothed out...but when he showed me it...i said...enough...it works great


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 24, 2010)

Another Fulchino trade secret leaks out.....


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 25, 2010)

yep...good friends


----------



## Randoneur (Sep 25, 2010)

Al, you got off cheap. He should have charged two bottles vino for each time you used it!!!!!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 25, 2010)

then he wouldnt be a good friend


----------

